# Positive Results in ASAP study to Reduce Thyroid Antibodies



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Got this from the ThyroidChange facebook page: http://www.streetinsider.com/Corpor...oid+Study+Shows+Positive+Results/7992915.html

Anatabine is an alkaloid found in the nightshade plant family which includes tomato, potato and tobacco. It's currently marketed in a supplement by Rock Creek Pharmaceuticals, though it's a little expensive.

I found this especially interesting as an ex smoker. I developed additional and worsening thyroid symptoms when I quit smoking. After doing some web searches I realized that there were many more people with the same experience, including Mary Shomon herself. Now I wonder if we weren't all somehow subconsciously self medicating, not that I would ever go back to it for that reason. The negative effects of smoking certainly outweigh any possible positive ones, especially with this new supplement on the market.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Stormfinch thats absolutely fascinating, who would have thought!
Dont know if there is a coincidence here but my thyroid clagged out about 12 months after i stopped smoking, seeing as how Tobacco is a Nightshade it could be linked somhow. 
i would love to try it out but I dare not- the alkaloids in Nightshades affect me the way gluten affects Cealics. 
Anatabine hopefully may save some Thyroids -
Thanks for the link.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Just remembered something,
Nicotine is now so demonised, I was surprised to read that Diabetics who quit sometimes get a temporary flare up with their illness, 
While no one is suggesting Nic is a healthy substance,its the Bonfire and heat smokers inhale thats very damaging, more than Nicotine apparently.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Now you're preaching to the choir Piggley. 

Nicotine *by itself*, without the 3999 chemicals in cigarettes, is hardly any more dangerous than a steady diet of Starbucks. There is a two decade long study in Sweden on what is known as Snus, small pouches of moist powdered tobacco, that proves it. Nicotine has shown positive results in treating Alzheimer's as well as other less serious cognitive impairments, and the lower leg circulation problems diabetics tend to suffer from. Try telling that to the anti-smoking prohibitionists though. They can't seem to separate the nicotine from the product.

I quit smoking using an e-cigarette, and in fact still use it with a low level nicotine liquid. It's the only thing that I've found to keep me away from cigarettes, and I've been smoke free for 3 years now. That's still unbelievable to me considering that my longest previous attempt only lasted 7 months. Even though they wouldn't admit it if you forced the issue, the FDA themselves proved that e-cigarettes have the same nicotine make up as the inhaler, patch or gum. Their line is "we don't know what's in them". However, I know exactly what's in them. Heck, the main ingredient is the same one used as a carrier base for breathing treatments used with lung transplant patients. Considering that I just had every blood test known to man run in preparation for my surgery, along with a chest x-ray and EKG, all showing I'm as healthy as a horse besides my thyroid problems... I would personally say my nicotine use isn't all that much to worry about.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

StormFinch, lovely to meet another ECig user-without them i would be back on the stinkys before I could say "cough"
The irrational lack of logic in the Zealots argument is something we all wonder at- Seeing as the how the Nazi's were the first to earnestly promote smoker hatred, i wish 
our public health officials would look at the Third Reich and notice the resemblance to themselves,
I do miss the long eveings around the ashtray someimes. The best jokes, nicest people, and funniest stories were usually found there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StormFinch said:


> Got this from the ThyroidChange facebook page: http://www.streetinsider.com/Corpor...oid+Study+Shows+Positive+Results/7992915.html
> 
> Anatabine is an alkaloid found in the nightshade plant family which includes tomato, potato and tobacco. It's currently marketed in a supplement by Rock Creek Pharmaceuticals, though it's a little expensive.
> 
> I found this especially interesting as an ex smoker. I developed additional and worsening thyroid symptoms when I quit smoking. After doing some web searches I realized that there were many more people with the same experience, including Mary Shomon herself. Now I wonder if we weren't all somehow subconsciously self medicating, not that I would ever go back to it for that reason. The negative effects of smoking certainly outweigh any possible positive ones, especially with this new supplement on the market.


Yes; absolutely self-medicating. Hopefully you will find this interesting.
http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/94/4/1324.abstract

I have had the above link bookmarked for many many years!! I too am an ex-smoker! Celebrating 7th. year this Feb..


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Fascinating! 
two things happened some time after I quit smoking, I became Hypothyroid and developed Psoriasis, seeing as i have never thought much about any positives connected to Nicotine use, I never connected them. Also my Psoriasis i thought was affected by new metal fillings- perhaps that also was implicated, who knows.
But the hysterical demonisation of Smokers and the posturing and confected outrage of public health policy has gotten out of hand -chronically inhaling deisal fumes from traffic will damage lungs faster than a night in a smokey bar- and whether or not the zealots realise it they are getting a serve of Nic in their tomatoes potatoes and eggplant.
Thank you for the link Andros,


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

10 years this past Dec. 2nd.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably going to be my only post for a day or two. I had to go with the hubby to the VA up north for a bone marrow biopsy this morning and I have an appointment with my surgeon 2 1/2 hours away for follow up tomorrow.  I did want to touch base here though.

Congrats to all of you for kicking the habit!

@piggley; glad as well to see another vaper. We are a growing breed, or at least we will continue to be if the FDA doesn't pass deeming regulations in April. 
As far as the psoriasis goes, it could be the cut off of anatabine, it's has anti-inflammatory properties and being tested with other conditions, or it just *might* be one of the carrier liquids from your e-juice. I'll drop you a PM when I get back and recuperate a little.

@Andros; Thanks so much for the link! Who knew?? 
You know I mentioned that my first successful quit was for 7 months cold turkey, but what I didn't mention is that I started back because I felt so darn terrible from being insanely hypo! My TSH had risen to 64 and my blood pressure was so low a nurse took it a total of 3 times before looking at me like I had just grown a second head. The doctor couldn't get my thyroid numbers normalized and I'd had all I could stand. I went out, bought a pack of smokes, and within a week I felt better plus my numbers were where they needed to be at my next appointment.

@sleepylady; Wow, ten years! Kudos and happy decade anniversary.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi StormFinch, best of luck with the medicals, will be thinking of you.
(I know what you mean about the low BP, same here.)

ps
Your experience with the ciggies doesnt surprise me AT ALL!
All best wishes,


----------



## bob_norm (Jan 11, 2013)

It is interesting that many different nightshade plants which include potatoes, bell peppers and tomatoes all have some nicotine in them. But the amount of nicotine in those plants is small in comparison to tobacco. Tobacco is the king of nicotine. Nightshade plants also contain anatabine in lesser concentrations.

Both anatabine and nicotine have been shown to have anti-inflammatory effects. In the body, nicotine causes euphoria and relaxation. Anatabine is an MAO inhibitor which means it helps fight depression. The half life of nicotine in the blood is about 2 hours and for anatabine, it is about 8 hours. So a person who smokes gets a little euphoria, relaxation and a lasting mood boost due to the anatabine. Unfortunately, the smoke from the cigarette has other substances that are irritants that cause inflammation in the lungs. Some of the irritants are also strong carcinogens. They have a major impact on the circulatory system especially on the larger blood vessels close to the lungs which get the higher concentration of irritant and carcinogen.

A study of second hand smoke showed, "Compared with the sample from NHANES 2005-2006, flight attendants had increased prevalence of chronic bronchitis (11.7% vs. 7.2%, p < 0.05), emphysema/COPD (3.2% vs. 0.9%, p < 0.03), and sinus problems (31.5% vs. 20.9%, p < 0.002), despite a lower prevalence of medical illnesses including high blood pressure, diabetes, high cholesterol, heart failure, cancer, and thyroid disease." http://www.ehjournal.net/content/10/1/81

Why was there a lower incidence of some diseases and a higher incidence of others? Possibly the organs that are most impacted by the irritants and carcinogens from the smoke (the heart and lungs) show more disease. However, the anti-inflammatory impact of the nicotine and anatabine lower the probability of disease in other organs not directly impacted by the irritants and carcinogens in the smoke.

Which has a greater impact on inflammation? Based on the research, I think anatabine does mainly due to the fact that it persists in the blood for 4 times longer than nicotine. And due to the recent double blind studies which show it seems to be helpful in treating autoimmune thyroid problems and general inflammation. There are some other double blind studies being done now to see if it helps with other problems.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Bob, thats extremely nteresting.
Unfortunately though, Nightshades were/are extremely inflammitory for me, my chronic IBS stopped within days when i ceased eating them. They dont seem to bother most people.
Food sensitivies are so variable, all bodies are a bit different. (unfortunately)


----------

